# jr  gentleman coupler needed



## cmccarter (May 8, 2013)

Anyone happen to have a spare Jr gentleman centerband coupler in gold. Had a customer apparently over tighten his cap and broke the plastic coupler. Be glad to pay a couple of bucks and postage.
Chester


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 8, 2013)

This is very common for the Jr Gent 1 kits. Smitty may be able to help you out.


----------



## ed4copies (May 8, 2013)

If you are looking for the black plastic coupler, it is important to identify it---Jr. Gent II (how old--there are 2 versions) or Jr. gent (no number, referred to as "one").


----------



## cmccarter (May 8, 2013)

It is a gent 1..  The original


----------



## Smitty37 (May 10, 2013)

Rules keep me from responding here but send me a PM.


----------



## ugrad (May 10, 2013)

cmccarter said:


> Anyone happen to have a spare Jr gentleman centerband coupler in gold. Had a customer apparently over tighten his cap and broke the plastic coupler. Be glad to pay a couple of bucks and postage.
> Chester



I had two people at my turning club  just pull the cap off the pen, also a Jr. Gent 1, without twisting and by the time they forced it back on, the thread was gone, I just can't believe that other pen makers would pull first instead of twisting the cap.

Regards
Peter


----------

